# Huge New Shop in Phenix City, AL for us West Georgians



## Brian from GA (Apr 17, 2011)

There is a HUGE new archery shop opening Monday in Phenix City, AL (right across the river from Columbus). They will have a 50 yard indoor 3D range, 35 20yard indoor lanes for spots and a video hunting system. It will be called Archery Connection. Lets support their leagues so that we can keep a good shop this close. 

It is near the Walmart on Hwy 280. From Columbus cross the river on JR Allen Pkwy and turn right on 280 toward Opelika. Turn right at light toward Walmart then turn back right on the frontage road. Go to the light and turn left. It is the 2nd bldg on the left. Kind of back in the corner between Ashley Furniture warehouse and the storage facility. 

334-480-9997  I don't know the address


----------



## rednekbowhunter (Apr 17, 2011)

i will be there tmw!


----------



## dhardegree (Apr 17, 2011)

Was there, today.  Met the owners, super nice.  Took time out of their preparations for opening day to show me around.  I should be there @ 5:00 or 6:00pm to do some shooting.  Who wants to meet up for some practice?


----------



## Brian from GA (Apr 18, 2011)

I got to see the inside today and the place is off the chizzee!! Nice. Shot a little  spot and talked crap... awesome. They are going to start shooting on Monday nights.


----------



## dhardegree (Apr 18, 2011)

I was able to shoot a full vegas round for the first time tonight! Nice!  I'm so excited to have this in Columbus/Phenix City area.  Brian, you should do an article for The Ledger about this place!


----------



## Allen Oliver (Apr 18, 2011)

*Trad equipment*

Do they have any Traditional Archery equipment?


----------



## dhardegree (Apr 19, 2011)

He was waiting on some bows.  I'm sure he can get it if he doesn't have it.


----------



## Harris6048 (Apr 19, 2011)

talked to the owners about prices today ,  you can shoot  indoor spots for $4.00 for ½ hour + the cost of the target.
Indoor and outdoor 3/D is $12.00 for a 20 target round.
They are going to have a Monday night Barn Shoot  that  starts at 7:00PM.
They are planning a Thursday night league shoot that will start sometime after the ASA shoot in Augusta.
Video shoots will be $12.00 per ½ hour or $20.00 per hour.
The address is 3022 Lakewood Drive, Phenix City AL,.
You can call them at 334-480-9997.


----------



## cbh216 (Apr 19, 2011)

when will the outdoor 3-d be available


----------



## dhardegree (Apr 19, 2011)

It's up and running, now.


----------



## Brian from GA (Apr 23, 2011)

We are starting the indoor shooting Monday the day after Easter. not sure of the rules but it will be a shoot for ranking and then a sit down type shoot. Get beat and sit is what I am hearing. Should be a blast.


----------



## kirby27 (Apr 23, 2011)

Meet the owners and their son today nice ppl and nice place. Hate that I'm gonna miss the shoot Monday night but we got softball practice at 6. Go check out the place if you haven't been its very nice and beautiful wood work.


----------



## REDJACKET (Apr 24, 2011)

traveled to phenix city friday to check it out. you guys are wrong.
"it's 10 times better." also, the smith family are gracious host.
let's show some support , be there monday 7 pm. by the way shoot the indoor 3d . i was very supppprised.


----------



## deerassassin22 (Aug 18, 2011)

What is the name of this place and anyone got an email trying to compare prices for new bow setup


----------



## dhardegree (Aug 21, 2011)

www.archeryconnection.net


----------



## Buckin07 (Aug 21, 2011)

Yo if u are loyal to a shop they will take care of u and they well keep your stuff right and it cost less cause u dont have to go back to agood place to get it fixed. And the deals get better the more we see u. Emergencies are the only exceptions and remember a deal on rest some cost atleast twenty toget put on and tunned


----------



## psechaos (Aug 21, 2011)

man if i wasnt in north georgia i ride down to check this place out the pics on there website this place is a archers dream.


----------



## dhardegree (Aug 21, 2011)

psechaos said:


> man if i wasnt in north georgia i ride down to check this place out the pics on there website this place is a archers dream.



Come on down.  We had a group come to Cumming last night for the 900 round and made it in about 2-3 hours.  Give or take some time for food stop.  If you're looking to buy a bow it is definately worth the drive time.  If you're just wanting to shoot a little and hang out, bring some friends and split the gas.


----------

